# LED Marker lights.



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get replacement marker lights, as both my front ones on the roof have let water in and one is stained with rust and the other has two leds' not lighting up. There are 4 in each light.

Thanks

Ps they are from my 2011 Autocruise Starfire.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Just found the same ones on fleabay. Bought and paid for.
Thanks


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Blobsta

Just spent 10 minutes looking on t'internet and you gone and beat me to it.

Martin


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

VanFlair said:


> Hi Blobsta
> 
> Just spent 10 minutes looking on t'internet and you gone and beat me to it.
> 
> Martin


Thanks Martin, found the exact ones. I posted before I looked. 

Bob


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Got the lights from t'internet and after a damn struggle they are now fitted. Problem? The wiring from the lights where it goes through the GRP seems to be stuck in a sikaflex type resin which prevents you from pulling the wiring out to connect the new light. You have to dig around the old wiring to free it. Nerve racking when you only have a small hole to work in. Still, all done, looks the mutts, and now for the well earned glass of bubbly. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

